# More Chinarello madness



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Yet another Chinarello on EBAY trying to be sold as the real deal.. :mad2:

http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Pinarello-...80691725459?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item415a87d493


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

unbelievable...i reported it LOL


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

I reported it as well ,Foo.. Hopefully it will get pulled before someone gets ripped off paying 4k for cheap ass Chinese crap..


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

it's been pulled by the seller now. did you see the shipping for that frame as well? $300!!


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Not buying, but how do you tell? 

**


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

the close up of the 60.1k etc the OG Dogma you can see the cleanness of the sticker/paint this one was more fuzzy. The seat tube is a dead give away, the Dogma has more of a teardrop seatube vs this one is round like the prince.


----------



## pinarello_fan (Nov 15, 2010)

It's back - can't post link due to post count (or lack of) but look for item 280692206007


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Yep.. It sure is... He lowered the price to $900 and listed it as a "Chinese Version" 

http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Pinarello-...9&po=LPV%2BLVI&ps=63&clkid=486873359864102458


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

I knew it was fake when he said iphones are made in china as we all know Steve adds magic in Cupertino.


----------

